# White worm?



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I've started seeing 3/16th inch long white worm like critters crawling on glass of shrimp tank. They cruise along like a shellless snail. Anyone have any idea what they are? Anything to worry about?

Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

If it has a somewhat arrow shaped head, then it is probably planaria. Although not likely harmful (although there are some reports that they are toxic to shrimp, not substantiated at this time), they are the bane of my existence. Snails I like -- planaria I don't. You can gravel vac them out; trouble is when I have baby shrimp in the tank I put a nylon over my gravel vac which prevents the removal of planaria as well.


----------

